# Mating dogs



## Porlemba PL (May 31, 2017)

Hello
I have a dog which is 10 months all. Since last week she has been menstruating and a couple male dogs have visited our home but they did not mate with her. I want to know how long will she be menstruating and why the male dogs have not yet mated her.
Regards.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Bitches are in season for 21 days. Mostly they will be ready (i.e. stand for dog to be mated) around 12 - 14 day/s from the start of the season. This is when ovulation takes place. 

In over 40 years breeding dogs, I have had bitches mated on the 9th day to the 18th, which just means the bitches haven't read the book re 12 to 14 days being the optimum time ! 

A good Stud dog will know when the ***** is ready and not attempt to mate with her before or after.

It is possible for more than one dog to mate a ***** & the litter can have more than one sire.

At 10 months old she is far too young to be mated, so it would be a good idea to lock her away where random dogs can't get to her.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

10 months is too young to have a litter!! Let her grow up first.

10 months in dog years is like a 6 year old human.


----------



## Porlemba PL (May 31, 2017)

Will there be no complication later if i don't let her mate this time.? I have hearld from old folks that if they're not mated when they're in season, they don't come into season again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Porlemba PL said:


> Will there be no complication later if i don't let her mate this time.? I have hearld from old folks that if they're not mated when they're in season, they don't come into season again.


that is not true at all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Porlemba PL said:


> I have hearld from old folks that if they're not mated when they're in season, they don't come into season again.


Don't believe what "old folks" tell you without verifying it independently.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I keep hunting dogs. Usually not spayed. If I have an outstanding female, I might consider breeding her, if there is a need for pups. Usually it takes several years to determine if a female is worth breeding. If you let too many heats pass without breeding, it can be darned hard to get one bred. Might wait until her next heat, should be in six to ten months, if you really need pups for whatever reason.


----------



## Porlemba PL (May 31, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

what you have been told is not true, most bitches, not mated, will come back into season again approximately 6 months later.


----------

